# Night Hunting?



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

I want to try night hunting for coyote. I know I need a rimfire - which I have. I have calls and camo. What else?
How do I see these suckers to send them my love? 
I can't see thru my bushnell in the dark.
Flashlights will probably spook 'em.
How do I shoot em?


----------



## QDM 4sure (Dec 8, 2005)

I done alot of night hunting for predators.What you need is a strong hand held spot light that has a red lens cover.I also found that a large spot light mounted on a camera tripod worked very well.For some reason or another fox,bobcats,and coy dogs dont seem to be threatened by the light.I have shot them while shinning a regular white spot light but they hung up way the heck out there.
Here is a little tip that will help.Once you see the eyes of the incoming predator keep the light on the critter constantly,moving the light slowly.They will not see you behind the light.
Another thing that helps,once you can see your intended target,use a soft squeaker to coax them the last 100 yards are so.
Well I hope that will help you out a bit,good luck.


----------



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

Are you using 1 of those 1 million candle power rechargeable spotlights with a red cover?


----------



## mich-hunter (Dec 13, 2000)

any normal handheld will work it also helps to use the halo of the beam.when there is snow on the ground you will be suprised how well you can see once your eyes adapte.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I actually find that a light is unnecessary if you have a good moon, granted this only happens for about a week of every month, but if you have snow and a bright moon, taking a light isn't necessary, you'll see them coming!! So get ready.


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

what about nightvison?


----------



## mich-hunter (Dec 13, 2000)

I always thought that would be sweet,just don't you have to dump some big coin to get a good pair ,or scope? even when the moon isn't that bright, as long as you have snow and a good objective on your scope,you can see.I use a 3x9x40 and i can see good. I also tried one of those scope mounted red lights but did care for it.


----------



## Cooner (Dec 24, 2002)

Milmo, We call in plenty of yotes without ever using a light. We usually call on moonlit nights along snow covered fields next to woods/swamps.I called in 2 this year the first nite we went out. I was doing the calling & my buddy was doing the shooting. Lets just say there's 2 more educated ones still out there!!! I personally don't like to use a light. That's just my personal preference. I also exclusively use a 12ga at nite. Those buggers usually come in on ya pretty quick at nite & using a shotgun is a little easier. Once again these are just my opinions, I'm just telling ya what works for me.I'm not the expert. Good luck!


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

my NV cost me 350, 1st gen with a good illuminator...im happy with it, got it mounted on my marlin .22mag


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

rotty said:


> my NV cost me 350, 1st gen with a good illuminator...im happy with it, got it mounted on my marlin .22mag



What make and model? Come on, share!!


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

oops, sorry
ATN night warrior 350....(I think, Ill have to check to make sure) purchased it off a member of one of the boards i read. It has the illuminated ragnefinding reticule, got it zeroed at 50yds....thing is kinda creepy fun to shoot at night!


----------



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

rotty said:


> oops, sorry
> ATN night warrior 350....(I think, Ill have to check to make sure) purchased it off a member of one of the boards i read. It has the illuminated ragnefinding reticule, got it zeroed at 50yds....thing is kinda creepy fun to shoot at night!


Rotty,
I'm pretty sure I read in the guide that night vision scopes are ILLEGAL. 
I have seen night vision monoculars at Gander for about $150.00 - have also tried 'em - pretty cool.


----------



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

Cooner said:


> Milmo, We call in plenty of yotes without ever using a light. We usually call on moonlit nights along snow covered fields next to woods/swamps.I called in 2 this year the first nite we went out. I was doing the calling & my buddy was doing the shooting. Lets just say there's 2 more educated ones still out there!!! I personally don't like to use a light. That's just my personal preference. I also exclusively use a 12ga at nite. Those buggers usually come in on ya pretty quick at nite & using a shotgun is a little easier. Once again these are just my opinions, I'm just telling ya what works for me.I'm not the expert. Good luck!


What size and type (hevi shot, lead) shot in that 12 gauge?


----------



## QDM 4sure (Dec 8, 2005)

I will attest to the fact that in the winter months on a clear night you dont need a light to see the varmints many times.I am just responding to the origional question.
I killed alot of coyotes with a good head lamp. I painted the lense with red finger nail polish.You can get any type of good light now days,the lense color is what makes a differents...at least that is speaking from own accounts in the field.
The twelve gauge at night cant be beat.Gander mt,here in Marquette sells 3inch mag,coyote killers.Made of nickel heavier then lead.I dusted one at 63 yards.Good ole 870 wingmaster magnum 32inch barrel full choke.They cost 22.00 a box thats only a buck a dog though.
Well good luck...If you dont get one right away dont get discouraged.I went out ten times this year called until my lungs got sore.Seen Eagles,house cats ,Crows,Owls and called in the Sherriff wondering what the heck was being killed out in the woods.Went out last night New Years Eve,got one one the first set,smartened up two on the fourth set.Lucked out and got a Fox,on the next set.


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

milmo1 said:


> Rotty,
> I'm pretty sure I read in the guide that night vision scopes are ILLEGAL.
> I have seen night vision monoculars at Gander for about $150.00 - have also tried 'em - pretty cool.


night vision scopes ARE legal. all they do is amplify existing light.

mike


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

Yes they are legal acoridng to the MI game laws book.
As the above post said


----------

